# Potato Salad



## Katherine (May 4, 2002)

Potato Salad 

3 lbs. small red potatoes 
3 hard boiled eggs, diced 
1/4 cup sweet pickle juice 
Salt and pepper 
seasoned salt 
1 small red onion, finely chopped 
1 cup sour cream 
1 cup mayonnaise 
1 large green pepper - diced 
paprika Peel and halve potatoes.  Boil in large saucepan until tender.  Cool and cut into 1/2" or smaller pieces.  Fold in remaining ingredients all at once.  Refrigerate 1 hour before serving. Tip:  Reserve a few slices of egg and pepper to use as garnish.


----------



## cookies140 (May 5, 2002)

sounds wonderful Kat...potato salad is virtually the only kind of potato I will eat.  This is a real keeper.


----------



## Juliev (Sep 23, 2004)

*Deli Potato Salad*

1 1/2 lbs new potatoes, scrubbed and quartered
1 cup water
3/4 tsp salt divided
1/2 lb sugar snap peas, trimmed
1/3 cup reduced fat mayo
1/3 cup plain nonfat yogurt
3 tbsp dijon mustard
1/3 cup finely chopped red onion
2 tbsp minced fresh dill, or 2 tsp dried
1 garlic clove, minced

Place potatoes, water and 1/2 tsp salt in 3-qt microwave-safe dish.  Cover and zap on HIGH 15 min or until potatoes are tender, stirring once.  Add peas. Cover and zap on HIGH for3 min or until peas are crisp-tender.  Rinse with cold water and drain.  Cool completely.

Combine mayo, yogurt, mustard, onion, dill, garlic and remaining 1/4 tsp salt in large bowl; mix well.  Add potatoes and peas; toss to coat evenly.  Cover and refrigerate 1 hour before serving.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 6, 2004)

Red Potatoes, sour cream, mayo, ricotta, and peas. Thats a very good potato salad.


----------



## middie (Oct 6, 2004)

how is it possible for me to love potatoes yet hate potatao salad?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 6, 2004)

lol middie!!

Do you like casseroles?  If not, maybe that's it.  Or maybe it's some things are crunchy and others are soft.  Or is it the mayo you don't like?

Have you ever tried a German potato salad?


----------



## middie (Oct 6, 2004)

i like german potato salad yes. love the mayo. just can't stand potato salad. my mother used to yell at me all the time cause of it lol.
very picky i guess.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 6, 2004)

Well, this is simple then - it's your MOTHER'S fault.


----------

